# Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg



## Fr3aky (10. September 2011)

*Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg*

Hallo liebe Community,
Wie im Titel bereits erwähnt habe ich ein Problem mit meinem HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg.
Mein etwa 6 Monate alter Laptop wird seit einigen Woche sehr heiß, egal ob ich spiele oder einfach nur im Internet surfe.

Deshalb frage ich mich ob mit der Hardware, speziell mit der Kühlung etwas nicht stimmt, denn es kann meiner Meinung nicht sein, dass bei einem Spiel wie League of Legends (keine großen Anforderungen) mein Laptop sich auch über 100 °C erwärmt.
Deshalb frage ich, ob es irgendwelche Mittel gibt die Temperatur wieder in normale Bereiche zu drücken oder ob der Laptop so wie so bei HP eingeschickt werden sollte.

mfg Fr3aky


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2011)

*AW: Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg*

Wenn das Problem jetzt erst auftritt, würde ich mal die div. Tools verwenden, um Temperaturen und Lüftergeschwindigkeiten zu prüfen (z.B. Open Hardware Monitor - CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Free Software Gadget). Möglicherweise sind Lüfter verschmutzt (Staub) oder komplett ausgefallen. Falls noch Garantie auf das Notebook ist, würde ich den HP Support kontaktieren. Ansonsten kann man mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und im Internet findbaren Anleitungen verschmutzte Lüfter auch selbst reinigen.


----------



## Ezio (10. September 2011)

*AW: Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg*

Ist eigentlich normal, die meisten HP Notebooks werden so heiß.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg*

Laptops werden generell heiß bei Spielen/unter Last. Die kann man leider nicht mit "normalen" Rechnern vergleichen.


----------



## Crenshaw (10. September 2011)

*AW: Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg*

Einfach mal den Kühler reinigen  Passiert mit der Zeit das sich da Staub ansetzt und dadurch die Kühllesitung sinkt.


----------



## Fr3aky (11. September 2011)

*AW: Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg*

Danke erstmal für die doch sehr schnellen Antworten.
Ich werde den Lüfter mal reinigen und schauen ob sich was tut, wenn nein muss der Support her.

mfg Fr3aky (:


----------



## Ezio (11. September 2011)

*AW: Überhitzung bei HP Pavilion dv6-3110eg*

So lange sich das Notebook nicht abschaltet ist alles OK.


----------

